# Connecting gutters to storm drain



## brogeflog (Jan 5, 2006)

You need to find the size of your storm drain pipe. From there you can determine how you want to "T" into it. The black corrugated pipe can be fitted to or adapted to fit the drain pipe "T". You may need a few adapters to get to the size you need. The corrugated fits nicely to 4" PVC w/ adapters.

I just completed a version of this system w/ all corrugated.


----------



## pipeguy (Nov 22, 2004)

Bullfrog said:


> In the back of our house there is a storm-line. Our sump-pump is tied into it but our gutters are not. I would like to connect our gutters into it but do not know how. Our local govt. said it was OK and I can run PVC, or that black corrugated piping but I don't know how to connect it to the storm-line. Any ideas? What do I look for?


First determine how far away the storm line is at the point you want to connect to it, its depth (from the surface to the top of the pipe, how much drop (fall) you have from your downspout to the top of the storm line, what it's made of (concrete pipe, metal pipe, plastic pipe, etc.)and its size (diameter). Report back and we'll go from there.


----------

